# Can't change binlog location

## dE_logics

I'm running mariadb 10.0.21. On trying to change the binlog location -- 

```
log_bin = /tmp/binlogs/mixed_bin
```

```
mysqld: File '/tmp/binlogs/mixed_bin.index' not found (Errcode: 2 "No such file or directory")
```

Permissions as mysql:mysql on /tmp/binlogs

----------

## Syl20

I don't think putting binlogs on /tmp is a good choice, even if your system doesn't wipe /tmp on boot. The directory has the sticky bit set by default.

However, /tmp/binlogs belongs to mysql:mysql, but is mysql able to write on the directory ? Did you try to create an empty /tmp/binlogs/mixed_bin.index file, writable by mysql, just to see if that resolve the problem ?

----------

## dE_logics

 *CneGroumF wrote:*   

> I don't think putting binlogs on /tmp is a good choice, even if your system doesn't wipe /tmp on boot. The directory has the sticky bit set by default.
> 
> However, /tmp/binlogs belongs to mysql:mysql, but is mysql able to write on the directory ? Did you try to create an empty /tmp/binlogs/mixed_bin.index file, writable by mysql, just to see if that resolve the problem ?

 

It's just an experiment.

I logged in as user mysql to ensure it could write to it and I tired making the empty binlog index file too.

----------

